# Just messing around in Shop



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I recently was going through some of my late wives stuff to give to her sister and found a couple of empty jewelry boxes. Had a brain storm to try and engrave them for boxes for calls. Once I engraved them I made a few calls. I also had a new color of laminated wood and wanted to see how it would look. Here is what I come up with, first 2 pics Elk calls and box, engraving came out a little funky. So price $30 shipped

















Second 2 are predator calls, engraving Ok but the open reeds body cracked a little when I inserted the toneboard, still holds the toneboard ok but you can see the slight crack.. So price is $25 shipped

















Last pic is of set of predator calls made from the new laminated wood. Price is $27 shipped


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good PW!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty stuff PW! Very creative.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That laminated wood is really wild look'in.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool, what do you use for engraving?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, I have a laser engraver.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang creative.

And, I'm with Cat. Typically, laminated anything doesn't do much for me aesthetically. That's a different story!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, I have a laser engraver.


Awesome! Very cool...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

